# Why yes, as a matter of fact......



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

.... it appears you CAN vac-seal Oreo cookies for long-term storage!

A couple years ago (Sept, 2016 to be precise), I decided to try vac-sealing a couple packages of Oreo cookies to see what would happen. As I was scrounging through my prep pantry tonight, I came across them and thought I should open one and see if they're any good. I truly feared the moisture in the creme filling would migrate into the cookies and I'd up with soggy Oreos.

Image my surprise when I opened the mylar bag and they were_ just as crisp and fresh and they were 25 months ago_! I have one more bag I sealed at the same time, so maybe in a couple years from now I'll open that one and check. But at least Oreos will last two years if properly sealed (mylar bag and an oxygen absorber), I also used a second tray from a previously scarfed package to place on TOP of the cookies to (hopefully) keep the bag from crushing and breaking them during the vacuum process.

Note to self: When Oreos go on sale again, stock up and fire up the vac-sealer!

Whooduthunkit? I'm enjoying two-year-old Oreo cookies that are still very crisp, tasty and satisfying. Heck, teotwawki doesn't have to be nothing but beans and rice, does it?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

All the preservatives in there I'm not surprised.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

You'd better hope your cardiologist survives the S hitting the fan.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Back Pack Hack said:


> .... it appears you CAN vac-seal Oreo cookies for long-term storage!
> 
> A couple years ago (Sept, 2016 to be precise), I decided to try vac-sealing a couple packages of Oreo cookies to see what would happen. As I was scrounging through my prep pantry tonight, I came across them and thought I should open one and see if they're any good. I truly feared the moisture in the creme filling would migrate into the cookies and I'd up with soggy Oreos.
> 
> ...


FINALLY! After all the depressing B.S. in the news for the last several months, we finally get some helpful and happy news!

You made my day BPH!!!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Note to self, buy shopping cart full of Oreo cookies!!!!! :tango_face_grin:


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Genius, that is what that is, genius. I love an Oreo now and then, and it would aid to have some, in a crappy sit-rep.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm not a fan of Oreo's but every year around Christmas they come out with white fudge covered Oreo's and those things are insanely good. I usually freeze a box so I can enjoy some in the summer months. You successfully vacuum seal some of those and you have pure gold.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Twinkies survive without special pakaging. Imagine what’s in there.


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

Oreo's: Barter items right there.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

I have tried oreos, dull & overrated. If im eathing unhealty crap, at least let it taste something good!


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

Swedishsocialist said:


> I have tried oreos, dull & overrated. If im eathing unhealty crap, at least let it taste something good!


Some of the cookies/biscuits your guys got in Afghanistan were pretty good.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

WhatTheHeck said:


> Some of the cookies/biscuits your guys got in Afghanistan were pretty good.


hehe, oki, never been there.. but do you have a name on them?


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

Swedishsocialist said:


> hehe, oki, never been there.. but do you have a name on them?


Sorry. Afraid not. Not that I can read Swed, but that was a number of years ago as well.

Your Swed intelligence analysts were some good people. 
Funny too.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

WhatTheHeck said:


> Sorry. Afraid not. Not that I can read Swed, but that was a number of years ago as well.
> 
> Your Swed intelligence analysts were some good people.
> Funny too.


now im curious, why did you speak to swedish military intelligens?


----------



## TallHate596 (Oct 24, 2018)

I wonder how many chemicals in it


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TallHate596 said:


> I wonder how many chemicals in it


All you need to know is partially hydrogenated oil. That white crap in the middle. Death.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I love regular Oreo's.
Glass of cold, Vitamin D whole milk.
Put entire cookie in mouth...
Take a sip of milk...
Suck the milk through the cookie...
The cookie dissolves in your mouth.

AN Oreo ritual of kids for years.


----------



## BookWorm (Jul 8, 2018)

I have always enjoyed an handful of Oreo's with ice cold milk. 

Those were 2 years old, may have been some of the last ones made here, now they are made in Mexico I believe. I hate that. :sad2:


----------

